# Hobelspan erstellen?



## julchen (28. November 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte in Corel oder Photoshop einen Hobelspan erstellen, der in ein Schreiner Logo eingearbeitet werden soll. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben wie ich das ganze machen soll, oder wäre es möglich, dass mir jemand so einen Span schnell erstellen könnte.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## _chefrocka (30. November 2005)

Hallo julchen,

poste mal ein Bild von so einem Hobelspan, dann kann man ja weitersehen.   
Wenn es der Span ist, den ich mir vorstelle, dann kann das eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein mit dem nach- u. einbauen.


----------



## julchen (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
also meine Anfänge für diesen Span sehen so aus wie im Anhang. Leider weiss ich nicht, ob man dieses als Span erkennen kann.
Es soll ein Symbol werden für einen Schreiner. In dem Logo bzw. dem Firmennamen soll der i Punkt durch dieses Symbol ersetzt werden. Das Logo ist etwas moderner gestaltet.

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## _chefrocka (1. Dezember 2005)

Jo, kann man doch schon mal erkennen (und erraten, wenn man weiß, dass es ein Schreiner ist). Jetzt würde ich nur noch das ganze vereinfachen und darauf achten, dass du nicht zu feine Linien benutzt. Es soll ja ein Logo sein / bleiben, da sind zu viele Feinheiten eher hinderlich. Ich würde auch mal versuchen den Span mit einer Outline zu machen, dann kann man ggf auch interessante Sachen rausbekommen.

EDIT: den unteren Span find ich übrigens besser.


----------

